# weight distribution



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i know the s14's wieght distribution is somethin like 55/45, but supposing i drop the rb25 in it, what will that come out to be?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it wont have that much effect on it. just put the battery in the trunk, remove the AC, and get a carbon fiber hood. problem solved.


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

Doesnt somebody have custom mounts which pushes the drivetrain back an inch or two to solve this problem? Anybody know what Im talking about?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Not to my knowledge.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah. i forget who tho. it's not so much for the weight balance tho. it's more for hood clearance and such.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wasn't it mckinney motorsports??


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah it was Mckinney and it solves hood clearance and weight distribution.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hmm, so wat kinda weight distribution can you get outa using those mounts anyways


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> hmm, so wat kinda weight distribution can you get outa using those mounts anyways


it doesnt matter, you're supposed to be giving me your car anyways. i'll be picking it up tomorrow night.


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

I think superstreet or sportscompact did a piece on this months ago. I thought they said it would be almost 50/50. I just moved so I gotta dig that issue out or just look it up on the Mckinney motorsports website. Maybe they have some info there.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, dont some people just use blocks of wood?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

lol IM not Given you my CAR!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

given is wrong, it's giving***


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and people do, just to set the tranny back a few inches. anthing will work really.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> lol IM not Given you my CAR!!


i'll trade you my S13 for it then.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just put a sound system in the back... that will even it out


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

^^^ he's gay. no one listen to him


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'll just shoot him... oh wait... i already did that... or at least shot at him.. he owned me the last game.. of course, only after I owned JeffForSale...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what are we talking about here? i wanna shoot someone.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> what are we talking about here? i wanna shoot someone.


 me, drift, jeffforsale, and a number of other DNE members went paintballin this past saturday. a lot of fun i must say. finally got to meet the people behind the usernames... haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea that was fun. i brought about 6 guys with me. 

chris forgot that we azn hang in packs... he got two of us. but i was near to surrender chris 

surrender chris...ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US 

me and the boys are thinking about buying our own guns and pickin it up 

note: i could of shot chris while he was running at Jeff and my other friend chris. but i wanted them to die  so i could sneak in for the surrender


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

forgot to add crazy2002mexican to the list... he played too! he drove his silver 04 spec there


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who was the one with those custom taillights? those were pretty bad ass

and who was the guy who brought his kids? he had some nice wheels.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

don't know who you're talkin about as far as custom taillights? was it a specV?

and the guy with his kids did have nice wheels... he's on www.vboard.com a specV site. his handle is specv. haha


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

and you made us surrender ("owned"? ), didn't know what that meant so I just shot you 
sorry ;D
and yeah, I'd like to know what wheels they were and what size, they looked pretty good for something tht only cost $65...
for the autocross of course


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

iono if they were custom or what. but it was on a specv.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

there was a silver spec, that was 04 and they were stock and then there was the white one with the nismo sticker on the hood... its tails were stock as well i think.

and jeff, I got like 5 welts on my left thigh because of you! I was like surrender, than you shot me. I was like wtf?!?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why couldn't you ppl live in AZ??? or.. why couldn't i live in dallas???

chris can buy me beer 
and kevin and i would go and pick on chan


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

maybe i was seeing things? jeff back me up on this one? did anyone have custom tailights?


----------

